# hakone gardens cypripedium 2013



## Hakone (Jan 6, 2013)

today

lowland macranthos









cypripedium margaritaceum


----------



## Bernd_S (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi, my Cyps are still dormant :-(
Bernd


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like a great start! What kind of growing medium are you using?


----------



## Hakone (Jan 6, 2013)

wjs2nd said:


> Looks like a great start! What kind of growing medium are you using?



Kanuma , akadama , perlit , seramis


----------



## Hakone (Jan 6, 2013)

Bernd_S said:


> Hi, my Cyps are still dormant :-(
> Bernd



Hi Bernd,
Welcome to ST . What kind of cypripedium have you ?


----------



## Berthold (Jan 6, 2013)

Hakone said:


> Kanuma , akadama , perlit , seramis



Oh, some light missing in Your basement, poor plants


----------



## cypfanatic (Jan 7, 2013)

Hakone said:


> today
> 
> lowland macranthos
> 
> ...



they look so fresh imported from China 
what is the name of the dealer ?

the pots are to small.
in the low pot the shoot look different,


----------



## Hakone (Jan 7, 2013)

Berthold said:


> Oh, some light missing in Your basement, poor plants



thank you for your comment. :clap:


----------



## Hakone (Jan 7, 2013)

cypfanatic said:


> they look so fresh imported from China
> what is the name of the dealer ?
> 
> the pots are to small.
> in the low pot the shoot look different,



You can buy margaritaceum , macranthos in EU and Japan .
Name of dealer :
Crustacare , Judith Prins , Werner Frosch , Phytesia , Vienenkötter Orchids , Albiflora , Pinkepank Hardyorchids, rareplants uk , hardyorchids uk , hardyorchids schweden , alpine plants .....
In China : Dr. Holger Perner , huangdong orchids


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 7, 2013)

Looking good!!!


----------



## Berthold (Jan 7, 2013)

Hakone said:


> thank you for your comment. :clap:



Hakone, give them more light by setting them into the garden at this time with mild outdoor conditions or reduce temperature.
In Your way it is no good gardening really.


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 7, 2013)

Berthold said:


> Hakone, give them more light by setting them into the garden at this time with mild outdoor conditions or reduce temperature.
> In Your way it is no good gardening really.



ich glaub, er braucht deinen rat nicht.

aber frisch importierte 
kann er nicht in den garten setzen.
http://www.orchideenfreunde.net/t1229-cypripedium-2013


http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23880

same procedure as EVERY YEAR :rollhappy:


----------



## Hakone (Jan 7, 2013)

cyprimaniac said:


> ich glaub, er braucht deinen rat nicht.
> 
> aber frisch importierte
> kann er nicht in den garten setzen.
> ...



ity:ity:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2013)

Children please!!


----------



## cypfanatic (Jan 7, 2013)

Hakone said:


> You can buy margaritaceum , macranthos in EU and Japan .
> Name of dealer :
> Crustacare , Judith Prins , Werner Frosch , Phytesia , Vienenkötter Orchids , Albiflora , Pinkepank Hardyorchids, rareplants uk , hardyorchids uk , hardyorchids schweden , alpine plants .....
> In China : Dr. Holger Perner , huangdong orchids



thank for you answering many names.
I think you sorry misunderstanding.
I lik the lowland macranthos and they have not.
I want knowing what your chinese selling name.
to buing the lowland plants. we have not mountains in Lithuania.


----------



## Berthold (Jan 7, 2013)

cypfanatic said:


> thank for you answering many names.
> I think you sorry misunderstanding.
> I lik the lowland macranthos and they have not.
> I want knowing what your chinese selling name.
> to buing the lowland plants. we have not mountains in Lithuania.



but there are no lowland Cypripedium macranthum at all. Its a fiction of Hakone only.


----------



## Hakone (Jan 7, 2013)

cypfanatic said:


> thank for you answering many names.
> I think you sorry misunderstanding.
> I lik the lowland macranthos and they have not.
> I want knowing what your chinese selling name.
> to buing the lowland plants. we have not mountains in Lithuania.




I've written correctly, you have misunderstanding.
Are you prophet, how do you know that I bought at Chinese ?


----------



## Hakone (Jan 7, 2013)

Berthold said:


> but there are no lowland Cypripedium macranthum at all. Its a fiction of Hakone only.



macranthos , which grows on the mountain called highland macranthos

macranthos , wich grows on the valley called lowland macranthos


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2013)

Why you changed the subtstrae

first seramis 
then Kanuma 
and now another try you told us last year that all is perfect with cyps and Kanuma. 

By the way I am surpirsed that soemone of them offering margaritaceum, 
as for sure some of them are searching for them. 
Prinz has lich for sale and fargesii, but no margaritaceum or did she change it 
I have to ask her again. 
The others have them not. I and friends asked them all. 
Perner only offers bardolphilianum and had one hybrid for offering with sichuanense.


----------



## Berthold (Jan 7, 2013)

Hakone said:


> macranthos , which grows on the mountain called highland macranthos
> 
> macranthos , wich grows on the valley called lowland macranthos



Thanks Hakone I see. People living in the alpes are of the species Homo sapiens sapiens f. montanus.
Official name of this Cypripedium species is _macranthum_ not marcanthos


----------



## Hakone (Jan 7, 2013)

Dido said:


> Why you changed the subtstrae
> 
> first seramis
> then Kanuma
> ...



Did you ask ground orchids ?

I like to experiment with substrates


----------



## Hakone (Jan 7, 2013)

Berthold said:


> Thanks Hakone I see. People living in the alpes are of the species Homo sapiens sapiens f. montanus.
> Official name of this Cypripedium species is _macranthum_ not marcanthos



Is homo sapiens a plant ?

I have no idea of taxonomy and I **** on it


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2013)

Hakone said:


> Did you ask ground orchids ?
> 
> I like to experiment with substrates



Just looked and I am watching the side not on the list

http://www.ground-orchids.de/a/Cypripedium.htm

by the way was not on your original list.


----------



## Berthold (Jan 7, 2013)

Hakone said:


> I have no idea of taxonomy ...



Yes we know about You


----------



## Hakone (Jan 7, 2013)

Dido said:


> Just looked and I am watching the side not on the list
> 
> http://www.ground-orchids.de/a/Cypripedium.htm
> 
> by the way was not on your original list.




*Did you ask him ?*


----------



## Hakone (Jan 7, 2013)

Berthold said:


> Yes we know about You



the truth of today is the lie of the morning .


----------



## Berthold (Jan 7, 2013)

Hakone said:


> the truth of today is the lie of the morning .



Do You mean the truth of the evening is the lie of the morning? Or what do You mean?


----------



## Hakone (Jan 7, 2013)

Dido said:


> Just looked and I am watching the side not on the list
> 
> http://www.ground-orchids.de/a/Cypripedium.htm
> 
> by the way was not on your original list.



here is another list

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...7t8QEvyJsiRv6Otv8lDeQ&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.Yms


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2013)

Hakone said:


> here is another list
> 
> http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...7t8QEvyJsiRv6Otv8lDeQ&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.Yms



This one is not updated since years. 

But let end this here......


----------



## Hakone (Jan 7, 2013)

Berthold said:


> Do You mean the truth of the evening is the lie of the morning? Or what do You mean?



an example on Taxonomy
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28147


----------



## Hakone (Jan 7, 2013)

Dido said:


> This one is not updated since years.
> 
> But let end this here......



Perhaps the vendor not want sell to you. You should ask they personally and do not look to the list .


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 8, 2013)

cypfanatic said:


> thank for you answering many names.
> I think you sorry misunderstanding.
> I lik the lowland macranthos and they have not.
> I want knowing what your chinese selling name.
> to buing the lowland plants. we have not mountains in Lithuania.



hello,
lowland form or not.
I have seen them on ebay from some China sellers earlier this year.
and I too suspect that hakone bought his plants there.....
you can find them on *ebay.com* searching for *Cypripedium*

_*BUT remember, that most of the plants seem to be digged from the wild.*_

you can buy superiour quality plants from a Holland Lab in Germany.
I send you the address in PM.......... and they have the macranthum.

so, good luck, have fun.
and dont take hakone too serious.
he always seem to be a little bit crazy :rollhappy:


----------



## Hakone (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.anthura.nl/news/en/article/296/81 :sob:


----------



## Hakone (Jan 8, 2013)

cyprimaniac said:


> hello,
> lowland form or not.
> I have seen them on ebay from some China sellers earlier this year.
> and I too suspect that hakone bought his plants there.....
> ...



ity:ity: balla balla


----------



## cypfanatic (Jan 8, 2013)

cyprimaniac said:


> you can buy superiour quality plants from a Holland Lab in Germany.
> I send you the address in PM.......... and they have the macranthum.




thankyou for sending the adress.
I have buying the macranthos 4 grows from gartenwerkstatt for 49 euro.

I am happy


----------



## Hakone (Jan 9, 2013)

All- orch-ideen 

http://www.all-orch-ideen.de/PublishedFiles/Preisliste2012_kl.pdf


----------



## Hakone (Jan 12, 2013)

Update


----------



## Berthold (Jan 13, 2013)

Hakone said:


> Update



fine, plants are still alive, not yet rotting


----------



## Hakone (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank Kanuma


----------



## Berthold (Jan 13, 2013)

Hakone said:


> Thank Kanuma



yes, thank Kanuma and Kumamoto and Akadama


----------



## Marc (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing the flowers Hakone.


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 14, 2013)

Marc said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the flowers Hakone.



there is a simple equation:

*no roots = no flowers.*

maybe NEXT SEASON, but only if they survive at all.

you can already see, there are no flowerbuds...............


----------



## Hakone (Jan 14, 2013)

cyprimaniac said:


> there is a simple equation:
> 
> *no roots = no flowers.*
> 
> ...



ity:ity:


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 19, 2013)

hey, some really interesting pictures
from hakone gardens Dalat.

*Cypripediums under the snow*
http://www.orchideenfreunde.net/t1325-cypripedium
just scroll a little bit down.............

dont wonder his name Kumamoto, 
just another forumname of the cook in japanese restaurant :rollhappy:
but same pics like many in this forum.

temps here are about minus 10Celsius
I mean in Germany, not Dalat 

enjoy the pics


----------



## Hakone (Jan 20, 2013)

cyprimaniac said:


> hey, some really interesting pictures
> from hakone gardens Dalat.
> 
> *Cypripediums under the snow*
> ...



ity:ity:ity:


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 22, 2013)

*Happy Birthday hakone aka kumamoto*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY for your 57th !

have fun in Dalat / Viet Nam.

sorry, I forgot it on January 17.
but I think it is not too late now


:snore:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2013)

Happy belated B-day!


----------



## Dido (Jan 22, 2013)

happy birthday, you posted it on another forum yourself that you had birthday on the 17.01
So happy birthday to whereever you are


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

Hakone said:


>



so if you are with a blank mind,
we can help you:










and also your Clinic in Herne /Germany tells, that you are NOT 66,
but maybe in Dalat / Viet Nam time runs faster :rollhappy:


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

Hakone said:


> *Last Activity : September 4th 2011*
> 
> He is already death*:rollhappy:
> 
> He lent my name



* you mean DEAD ???

ok, I see your body is still alive, 
but your brain ... ? ...........


just look at "join date"

in SOF you joined *Nov. 4*,
in this forum *later* on *Nov.11* 

so was impossible to "loan" your name.

and always remember:
LIES HAVE SHORT LEGS



I think, that your ancestor was the famous *Lügenbaron Münchhausen*

I recommend: try to pull out yourself from the swamp
with your own hairs............


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 23, 2013)

How weird thread..... :-(


----------



## Hakone (Jan 23, 2013)

dodidoki said:


> How weird thread..... :-(



Yes, they are trying to rain my thread .


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 25, 2013)

Hakone said:


> Update



hey, show progress pics from last 3 weeks, pls.

are they still alive or dead already.............. 

we await eagerly to see the flowers !


----------



## Secundino (Jan 25, 2013)

One could think there are enough wars already, no need for spreading this one into every single orchid forum. germs attack...!


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 25, 2013)

Secundino said:


> One could think there are enough wars already, no need for spreading this one into every single orchid forum. germs attack...!




hey,
if you have nothing important to say,
there is no need for such comment.
I dont spread nothing into any orchid forum. 

I think it must be allowed to ask an honest question.

This is my understanding of "Liberty" in a forum,
and not find censored my question by any forumer. 

cheers


----------



## Hakone (Jan 25, 2013)

Secundino said:


> One could think there are enough wars already, no need for spreading this one into every single orchid forum. germs attack...!



Thank you very much , but I ignore him completely.

Ich ingoriere bildungsferne Menschen .


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 26, 2013)

Hakone said:


> Thank you very much , but I ignore him completely.



hello from Absurdistan to Da Lat / Vietnam, Kumamoto / Kyushu, Ruhrpott.

ity: ity: ity: ity: ity:


----------



## Hakone (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## dodidoki (Jan 26, 2013)

God, very nice? I'm not a cyp. expert, what is its name?


----------



## Hakone (Jan 26, 2013)

dodidoki said:


> God, very nice? I'm not a cyp. expert, what is its name?



Cypripedium fargesii and cypripedium macranthos


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 28, 2013)

Hakone said:


>



OK I understand,
these two are the only survivers in the "Kellerschacht"

others are DEAD. 

and the fargesii (first pic) is fairly CRIPPLED, no wonder............

ity: ity: ity: ity: ity: ity:


----------



## Hakone (Jan 28, 2013)

First pic is not *fargesii* .

ity:ity:


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 28, 2013)

Hakone said:


> First pic is not fargesii .



thats NOT the problem!!

the new growth is CRIPPLED 
by innocent cultivation of the fresh imported rhizom..........

no experienced cultivateur would ever force the rhizoms 
to thrive so early....................

dont show us such stupid pics any more

cheers


----------



## Hakone (Jan 28, 2013)

cyprimaniac said:


> thats NOT the problem!!
> 
> the new growth is CRIPPLED
> by innocent cultivation of the fresh imported rhizom..........
> ...



ity:ity:ity:


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 28, 2013)

Hakone said:


> *First pic is not fargesii .*



OK, just look this.......................



Hakone said:


>







dodidoki said:


> God, very nice? I'm not a cyp. expert, what is its name?



after some minutes he already for got what he wrotes...........



Hakone said:


> *Cypripedium fargesii *and cypripedium macranthos




oke:
I think, its some kind of schizophreny............

no therapy will help him..................

ity: ity:


----------



## Hakone (Jan 28, 2013)

Hakone said:


>



Her is cypripedium fargesii , blooming now .


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 28, 2013)

Hakone said:


> Her is cypripedium fargesii , blooming now .



we dont talk about those flower pics
they are from last years, and not from the crippled fargesii plant (in too small pot) above

Hakone med. doctor in Herne, 
kumamoto japanese restaurant cook in Kyushu 
*YOU LOST YOUR FACE already about ONE MILLION YEARS AGO
*

*NOBODY can help you,
except YOU.............. * 



ity: ity: ity:


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 28, 2013)

I suppose a lot of people here would be pleased if you stopped this very personal fight !! Not too interesting Imo!! Jean


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 28, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> I suppose a lot of people here would be pleased if you stopped this very personal fight !! Not too interesting Imo!! Jean



indeed its not interesting, but its not a "personal fight"

if you would have followed that stupid thread, you must state,
that hakone always "disses" the forum readers.

he behaves like a crétin,
you understand what it is..................
otherwise look here: http://www.woerterbuch.info/deutsch-franzoesisch/uebersetzung/cr%E9tin.php


but this is -you will agree- a serious forum and no kindergarden.............
*
I would appreciate* to read interestings and expressively "true" things and informations, 
but he is NOT CAPABLE to post those for more than one posting.

and thus the reason, why he was kicked off from many other forums after some time.

A friend just wrote me:
Ich bin froh, dass wir ihn los sind................. (kicked off from that forum)

ONLY THE TOLERANCE of the admins in this forums let him stay here.
Dont know how long they will tolerate.

cheers


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 28, 2013)

cyprimaniac said:


> indeed its not interesting, but its not a "personal fight"
> 
> if you would have followed that stupid thread, you must state,
> that hakone always "disses" the forum readers.
> ...



You don't need to show me Woerterbücher: I am rather fluent in German, French and English (and Luxembourgish) !

I am not in Cyps., so I am not able to check which one of you is more or less correct!

But both seem to have Some competences with this genus: So let us take profit from your expertise!

(and don't repeat, please, that this is not personal! There are too many threads here that show your bilateral problems)

Jean


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 28, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> You don't need to show me Woerterbücher: I am rather fluent in German, French and English (and Luxembourgish) !
> 
> I am not in Cyps., so I am not able to check which one of you is more or less correct!
> 
> ...



hey, not necessary to give me any advice........
.........but there you can read IN GERMAN the many definitions for *crétin.*
and you understand without any problems :rollhappy:


BTW I speak additional italian.
but luxemburguish is unimportant :rollhappy:

cheers


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 28, 2013)

cyprimaniac said:


> hey, not necessary to give me any advice........
> .
> *but luxemburguish is unimportant *:rollhappy:
> 
> cheers



Now, this one was really cheesy !!!!

No further comment!


----------



## Secundino (Jan 28, 2013)

cyprimaniac said:


> hey,
> ...
> This is my understanding of "Liberty" in a forum,
> and not find censored my question by any forumer.
> ...


Just stick to your own words.

We forumers are - I believe - grown ups, so we can decide by ourselves if we believe and share the texts, the pics, the opinions. I understand you would like to see one user banned from this - and every - forum, as you have cited in your last post. Why don't you simply ignore him? Myself I'm no cyp-expert - can't grow them here - but like to read and compare and learn - mostly from pics - and make my own thoughts and conclusions. 

By the way, I believe ervery one is free to choose avatar and nick-identity as (s)he wants. I don't believe that someone using 'gandalf' as nick is really Mr. Gandalf; up to now I didn't believe that someone calling him (her) -self maniac, really suffers this kind of upset. I don't bother in which city or state you live or say you live in. You even may change your avatar - I normally do after a while! - or contradict yourself. It's up to you.
But please stay friendly, don't call names aiming to offend and ask as much as you want, but honestly, without second intentions.

It would be much easier for me writing all this crap - sorry - in german, and I ask you please to leave outside the harsh atmosphere and the rigorous banning of opinions. Remember that we all are sort of ambassadors in an international forum, so we well could enhance our image!


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 28, 2013)

Secundino said:


> cyprimaniac said:
> 
> 
> > hey,
> ...


----------



## Hakone (Jan 28, 2013)

group photo today


----------



## Dido (Jan 28, 2013)

Where have the leaves of the fargesii gone. Is the color so light, of the green or is it just the flash. If this color is true it look like it has a problem. 

What you are doing agianst the fungus infection which is ongoing on the bigger plant


----------



## newbud (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm reading Holgers article in Orchids (78/5) about the Cyp. fargesii. These are truly amazing flowers. Yours is very nice indeed. This section of Cyps. _Trigonodedia_ and like the C. margaritaceam have such different characteristics than the other Cyps. The white hairs on the petals and the way the pedals wrap around the lip is definitely unique and beautiful. I wish I could grow them but they are so hard to get here and coming from the mountains of China would probably not last very long. Thanks for showing. I'd really like to see some closeups of the flowers if you can. Thanks


----------



## Hakone (Jan 29, 2013)

*Where have the leaves of the fargesii gone. Is the color so light, of the green or is it just the flash. If this color is true it look like it has a problem*. 

the Fargesii has no leaves. Photo is made ​​with Flash.


*What you are doing agianst the fungus infection which is ongoing on the bigger plant.*

I have not on the bigger plant . Since I use Kanuma as substrate, I have no fungus.


----------



## Heather (Jan 29, 2013)

Okay, I, the other moderators, and quite a few members of this forum are becoming mighty tired of Hakone and Cyprimaniac's jabbing back and forth. Obviously you two have issues with each other, but I'd like to suggest from here out you either choose to ignore each other, ignore all posts from the other in your User CP, and/or adhere to the excellent words of a cartoon deer 
*"If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all!"*

Cyprimaniac, if you PM me about this, I will be ignoring and not responding. I don't care to have another pissing match with you. 

Shape up or ship out, both of you, and if this sort of thread continues, we will be adhering to the rules, and warnings will be issued to you, and anyone else using disparaging remarks towards another member. We have been lax on this, as we like a free-speech attitude, but this behavior has run it's course. 

Please take a few moments to review the forum rules. I will consider this your first warning. If you continue, we will be at two. After that as per the rules, temporary suspension will ensue.

*Rules:*
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18


----------



## Berthold (Jan 29, 2013)

Hakone said:


> *Where have the leaves of the fargesii gone. Is
> the Fargesii has no leaves. *


*

All my fargesii have leaves, appearing with the flower bud. So there must be a severe problem at Your plant*


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 29, 2013)

Berthold said:


> All my fargesii have leaves, appearing with the flower bud. So there must be a severe problem at Your plant



my fargesii too have leaves when flowering.

indeed there is a problem, just see my former postings.
that happens on fresh imported plants 
when the rootsystem is very poor.

rhizoms with a well developed rootsystem 
would never fit into such small pots.

it is always better on those weak plants 
first year remove the flowerbud to save the life of the plant.


cheers


----------



## Hakone (Jan 29, 2013)

Berthold said:


> *All my fargesii* have leaves, appearing with the flower bud. So there must be a severe problem at Your plant



If I remember, I've bought the fargesii for you by Judith Prins ( do you want to see the Judith Prins bill , 04-12-2010 )?. What I have now, probably another clone, I have this fargesii 3 years ago. My fargesii blooms now, your fargesii usually blooms in March?. My Fragesii not bloom in March, it is like your.This leads to a conclusion _"So there must be a severe problem at Your plant " _?.

I buy pots and plants by Vienenkötter, Pinkepank and Judith Prins. For me the pots is not small.


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jan 29, 2013)

Hakone said:


> If I remember, I've bought the fargesii for you by Judith Prins ( do you want to see the Judith Prins bill , 04-12-2010 )?. What I have now, probably another clone, I have this fargesii 3 years ago. My fargesii blooms now, your fargesii usually blooms in March?. My Fragesii not bloom in March, it is like your.This leads to a conclusion _"So there must be a severe problem at Your plant " _?.
> 
> I buy pots and plants by Vienenkötter, Pinkepank and Judith Prins. For me the pots is not small.



hey, interesting argumentation........................
and are they REALLY the SAME PLANTS from that invoice ?
(where is the third plant ?)

but its not so important WHERE you BUY your pots.
(I wonder that Pinkepank has pots for sale)
I recommend to buy pots and other stuff from
Fa. Manfred Meyer, Frankfurt/M
he has hundreds of different kind of pots, in all sizes .................

*So just SHOW us the rhizoms,
and you will see, that they have a poor rootsystem, I am sure.
SORRY about that !*

INDEED it is NOT NORMAL,
that Cyps at all (incl. fargesii) begin to thrive in January............

that happens, when they were "overwintered" inadequately.
or fresh imported, because they often begin to thrive during the journey.

I overwinter ALL my cyps in the open garden OR -when in pots- in a frostfree frame (others do it in a frostfree garage)
and they NEVER begin to thrive in January, NEVER ................. 

good growing


----------



## cyprimaniac (Feb 1, 2013)

hello,
I wonder.........................

.............DEAD AND OMINOUS SILENCE in the thread !


----------



## cyprimaniac (Feb 1, 2013)

Heather said:


> Okay, I, the other moderators, and quite a few members of this forum are becoming mighty tired of Hakone.................



ho, ho, ho Heather.

What do you think who you are ? and what do you think who I am ?
I tell you, that you made a fatal mistake.

You might be an advisory manager for Apple Co,
but you are not MY manager.

the mistake is, that you made an PERSONAL attack to me,
you offended my PERSONALLY.
*
I would NEVER talk like that to my dog.................
*
You overlooked, that this is an ORCHID FORUM.
And you are nothing but a simple forum moderator, I am sure it is not your job to attack me or teach me!


I did not hear from you any critics about the quality of what I wrote about Cypripediums from my experiences and knowledge, about my “constructive” critics about what that "other person" wrote: jabbering, nonsens, stupidities, lies and tales.

*BUT I did not attack that "other person" personally ! ! 
*If you read that from my postings,
THAT’S YOUR VERY PERSONAL PROBLEM !!

That "other person" is a sly fox, and you just walked into the trap. 
He uses a simple but wellknown tric.

When he is “under pressure” he makes a big fuss again, because this is the perfect way to distract from the original issue at stake, means a different pig is being run through the village.

Just look at his last posting:
"He whose plants flower correctly in spring ! has the problem, because not flowering end of January".

THAT’S GOOFY, isnt it. ?

Maybe yo are too innocent to realize that…………..


the different pig is being run through the village………..
………suddenly he talks about *where he bought the pots*.

HOW GOOFY IS THAT ?


Honey, there is a simple solution to solve your problem.

IF YOU DON’T like me personally, not interested to profit from many years of experience in successful growing of Cyps and instead read the postings of that "other person",[
B]
Go ahead and delete my registration to this forum. BUT NEVER write a reply on this posting.
[/B]
L’amore è finito. And I am not willing to waste my precious time any more in this forum.


Ciao a tutti,
SORRY friends to whom this thread was so interesting that it has a total of more tha 2,400 views. THAT’S SURPISING. But Heather just RUINED IT.
There is no way back for me, you will never see me again here.
Thank you. :clap:


----------



## Berthold (Feb 1, 2013)

cyprimaniac said:


> There is no way back for me, you will never see me again here.
> Thank you. :clap:



I think, that is a good decision for all of us. Please take Hakone with You.
Thank you.


----------



## parvi_17 (Feb 1, 2013)

cyprimaniac said:


> ho, ho, ho Heather.
> 
> What do you think who you are ? and what do you think who I am ?
> I tell you, that you made a fatal mistake.
> ...



Kind of ridiculous, personally I read these threads to see pictures of and get information on Cypripediums, not to read about someone else's quarrel. And from what I've seen, every thread this guy starts gets turned into a war. So, maybe you have good reason to dislike Hakone, I don't know, and frankly I don't care. The only evidence I have is of you being belligerent. And Heather is not only a moderator on this forum, she is, as I understand it, one of the FOUNDERS, i.e. *this is her website*. And that means, if you are going to use it, you have to follow the rules. Thought I would mention that. It's not like this forum gets censored or anything; trust me, I've been on forums that are heavily moderated and are censored. But just because free speech is allowed here doesn't mean they tolerate the kind of behavior that has been exhibited. I wasn't going to comment on this issue at all, but that post kind of blew my mind.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2013)

cyprimaniac said:


> What do you think who you are ? and what do you think who I am ?:


That was never the issue, don't take it personally. 



cyprimaniac said:


> I tell you, that you made a fatal mistake.:


OOPS! 



cyprimaniac said:


> I did not hear from you any critics about the quality of what I wrote about Cypripediums from my experiences and knowledge, about my “constructive” critics about what that "other person" wrote: jabbering, nonsens, stupidities, lies and tales.
> 
> Honey, there is a simple solution to solve your problem.
> 
> IF YOU DON’T like me personally, not interested to profit from many years of experience in successful growing of Cyps and instead read the postings of that "other person


If your comments in this thread were educational there would not be an issue.
BTW, "Honey", seems a little personal and condescending. 



cyprimaniac said:


> SORRY friends to whom this thread was so interesting that it has a total of more tha 2,400 views. THAT’S SURPISING. But Heather just RUINED IT.
> There is no way back for me, you will never see me again here.
> Thank you. :clap:


The views of this thread were like a spectator at a car accident. 
Bye!


----------



## Secundino (Feb 1, 2013)

*After...*

You're always wishing and wanting for something
when you get what you want, you don't want what you get,
and though I sit upon your knee, you'll grow tired of me,
'cause after you get what you want,
you don't want what you wanted at all.​(preferably sung by Marylin)

ho ho ho
have a good time


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 1, 2013)

Heather said:


> Okay, I, the other moderators, and quite a few members of this forum are becoming mighty tired of Hakone and Cyprimaniac's jabbing back and forth. Obviously you two have issues with each other, but I'd like to suggest from here out you either choose to ignore each other, ignore all posts from the other in your User CP, and/or adhere to the excellent words of a cartoon deer
> *"If you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all!"*
> 
> Cyprimaniac, if you PM me about this, I will be ignoring and not responding. I don't care to have another pissing match with you.
> ...



Heather, thanks a lot for your intervention in this dia/monologue of some, might-be competent, but so arrogant individual !!!!

I am really sorry that you have to read these last, so symptomatic phantasms, that were in part very insulting to you personally, Imo!!!! 

Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> Heather, thanks a lot for your intervention in this dia/monologue of some, might-be competent, but so arrogant individual !!!!
> 
> I am really sorry that you have to read these last, so symptomatic phantasms, that were in part very insulting to you personally, Imo!!!!
> 
> Jean


Heather will consider the source. But thank you, Jean and Joe for your supportive words.


----------

